# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Φωτογραφίες κοντά στο Γαρδίκι Ομιλαίων.

## AETOFOLIA

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την περιοχη Γαρδικίου Ομιλαίων Φθιώτιδος .

----------


## gas

Μπραβο, ειναι παρα πολυ καλες,αν εχεις και αλλες ανεβασετες στο dc η εδω και αν γινεται με πιο υψηλη αναλυση.
Αληθεια με τι μηχανη τραβηχτηκαν;

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια λάμπα  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την περιοχη Γαρδικίου Ομιλαίων Φθιώτιδος .


Μπορείς να ποστάρεις λίγο πιο πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες που να δείχνουν την οπτική από τον κόμβο σου?
Η' τις ανέβασες εδώ για να δούμε την ομορφιά του τοπίου? Διόρθωσέ με σε παρακαλώ.
PC260039.jpg
Date Picture Taken: 26/12/2004 13:01

PC270081.jpg
Date Picture Taken: 27/12/2004 12:48

PC270086.jpg
Date Picture Taken: 27/12/2004 13:06



> Αληθεια με τι μηχανη τραβηχτηκαν;


Equipment Make: OLYMPUS CORPORATION
Camera Model: C765UZ

----------


## gas

Ωραια η λαμπα σου  ::  
Εκτος απο βιδωτη μπαγιονετ εχεις;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ωραια η λαμπα σου  
> Εκτος απο βιδωτη μπαγιονετ εχεις;


Δε σου κάνει.. Είναι στα 130Volt..

----------


## AETOFOLIA

Η' τις ανέβασες εδώ για να δούμε την ομορφιά του τοπίου? Διόρθωσέ με σε παρακαλώ.


Η ομορφιά του τοπίου είναι εξερετική ,αλλά πρέπει να ψάξω στο αρχείο μου .
Πιστεύω οτι θα βρώ.

----------


## fengi1

http://www.panoramio.com

----------


## AETOFOLIA

Ακόμα 3 φωτογραφίες,

----------


## Acinonyx

Πανέμορφα...

----------


## AETOFOLIA

::  Εχουν ακουστεί διάφορα για χιονοδρομικό κέντρο στο Γαρδίκι,αν γίνει αυτό θα έχει μεγάλη ανάπτυξη η περιοχή και γενικά ο νομός,εάν ξέρει κανείς κάτι ας το γράψει.

----------


## vegos

http://www.dpgr.gr

----------


## miha_k

Καλησπερα! εχεις καμια σχεση με το χωριο η απλα ετυχε να πας εκει??? ειναι το χωριο μου  ::  ηπρωτη φωτο ειναι διπλα απο το σπιτι μου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Vigor

Από γνωστό πληροφορήθηκα πως το Γαρδίκι βγαίνει πλέον ζωντανά!

----------


## nvak

> Από γνωστό πληροφορήθηκα πως το Γαρδίκι βγαίνει πλέον ζωντανά!


Αυτός λέει για το Γαρδίκι Ομιλαίων Φθιώτιδος και εσύ για το Γαρδίκι Τρικάλων. 
Το Γαρδίκι Τρικάλων είναι ένα βλαχοχώρι κοντά στο Περτούλι που αδειάζει τον χειμώνα, μιάς και οι βλάχοι μένουν πλέον στην Αθήνα  ::

----------

